# Finally hit 12 lb. mark



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Last thing I had to do was replace Dura Ace 9 speed sti (413g) shifters with Campy Carbon 10 shifters(327g). I am still running Shimano D/A 9 cassette and Derailuer.So far 10 speed shifts very well with 9 speed cassette. If I do find a problem I will install JTEK to rear derailuer.Cr1 SL is now 5890 grams with clinchers. Nothing else to do to it but ride it.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

pics.........


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*How does that work?*

I am wondering how you made Campy work with dura-ace?

matt


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Campy record carbon 10 with dura ace 9 12-27. works perfect!!! Does not work without this mod. Jtek works too but this is free. I used hooked washer method. SEE>> www.hearingoffice.com/download/hearing/10_Speed_Conversion_screen.pdf


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

hmmmm 12 pounds? prove it.

give us a build list, and pictures or i'm calling bs


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

levels1069 said:


> hmmmm 12 pounds? prove it.
> 
> give us a build list, and pictures or i'm calling bs


 Go ahed Call me BS and go back to the TREK Forum.You dont think a CR1 SL can hit 12 lb mark. XS CR1 SL Frame,Look HSC5 Fork (260g),Rolf Elan Aero's clinchers(1300g),Kestral sl 26.0 bars(178g),syntace f 99 90mm stem (100g),Ailen 31.6 tuned post,SLR Carbon saddle,Stronglight Pulsion crankset, 130g custom steel BB, kmc 9sl chain, Record carbon 10 shifter/brake,Dura Ace Derails and Cassette 9 speed Ti,Zero-G Ti-07 brakeset,Vittoria Ultraspeed tires,latex tubes,Ti bolt on skewers,All Ti hardware... Its 12.4 with my Zipp 202's & Kcnc cassette.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

trek forum? huh?....pretty sure i own a cervelo

i never said a CR1 SL cant hit the 12 pound mark, i've seen it claimed a few times and only proved once or so....12 pound with clinchers? still looking for proof, because we can all claim things on the internet without proving it.

i can put out 700 watts for a 40K time trial...dont believe me? tough...its true, because i said so and therefor no one should debate me. lol


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Do the math. You got me. I am a 300 lb pervert trying to hook up with skinny bike racers. Plus I dont believe you have a "Cervelo" as they are such expensive exclusive sought after race machines... oh the cheap Aluminum one OK


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Can you post the pics on a scale to shut him up?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*OK. to shut him up*



ewitz said:


> Can you post the pics on a scale to shut him up?


OK. to shut him up


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*I know I need a better camera*

View attachment 79888


View attachment 79889


View attachment 79890


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Heavy Trim*

This is in heavy (tires & seat) training kit. For weighing I could drop 110g on tires(still clinchers) and 35g on saddle. I have Zipp 202 & kcnc cassette that will drop about 250g. Lets not believe Tyler road a low 11 lb. bike up Mt Washington TT until he sends pics.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> This is in heavy (tires & seat) training kit. For weighing I could drop 110g on tires(still clinchers) and 35g on saddle. I have Zipp 202 & kcnc cassette that will drop about 250g. Lets not believe Tyler road a low 11 lb. bike up Mt Washington TT until he sends pics.


actually, i saw a picture of Tylers bike on a stand haha, it was gorgeous....sooo

i give credit where credit is due, by all means well done. Obviously since your bike has been proven to be so light, you can understand how hard it is do such a thing. Thats why it annoys me that everyone goes around claiming 5kg-6kg bikes but never proving it. My apologies, and nice bike.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Cool*

sorry for my cheese ball comments. These pics dont prove any thing they could be Dr.'d up (they arent). If you wanted to see pics to see the build thats cool. But for me to show them to prove I am not BS'n hit a nerve.Enjoy your Bike.


----------



## cpritch06 (May 25, 2007)

sevencycle said:


> sorry for my cheese ball comments. These pics dont prove any thing they could be Dr.'d up (they arent). If you wanted to see pics to see the build thats cool. But for me to show them to prove I am not BS'n hit a nerve.Enjoy your Bike.


How light would your bike be if you added the new LEW wheelset? I beleive they guarantee that they will not weigh more than 880grams for the set.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

cpritch06 said:


> How light would your bike be if you added the new LEW wheelset? I beleive they guarantee that they will not weigh more than 880grams for the set.


 My CR1 is now 11.81 lbs with a few new parts including custom Zipp 303's @1060 grams.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I replaced my 202's for as light 303's for aero advantage.They do help to increase downhill speed & maintain momentum.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

you guys should post your bikes here: http://www.light-bikes.com/ 
I honestly don't think some of the bikes posted on this site are ridable. Or at least I'd be afraid to ride them.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

tigerwah said:


> you guys should post your bikes here: http://www.light-bikes.com/
> I honestly don't think some of the bikes posted on this site are ridable. Or at least I'd be afraid to ride them.



The cr1 is rideable-- I have a size M frame I've got down to about 12.5-12.3lbs (depending on which wheels I use). I weigh 159lbs, when I started w/ the frame I weighed over 170 and I havent had a single problem related to my lightweight parts.
You just have to understand where the line is between weight and reliability.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

you're right the CR1 is certainly ridable. I actually was talking about the bikes on www.light-bikes.com. Some of those rides are sub 10lbs. Seems scary to me.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Yeah, it seems as if the 11-12lb mark is where sacrifices are made.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

tigerwah said:


> you guys should post your bikes here: http://www.light-bikes.com/
> I honestly don't think some of the bikes posted on this site are ridable. Or at least I'd be afraid to ride them.


rideable... my CR1 11.81lbs. is 40mph bunnyhop roadkill rideable. light-bikes.com has not posted a new bike for a long while.


----------



## paul fuhr (Mar 23, 2007)

What do you think of the Stronglight Plsion crankset


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

paul fuhr said:


> What do you think of the Stronglight Plsion crankset


 I am only 126lbs. Old Norba Pro. That said I find crankset very stiff. No creaks. CT2 chainrings shift very well and are quiet.I would recomend them.I use ISIS for lower Q factor. I had Dura Ace, Heavy. K Force Exo,wide Q factor.


----------

